# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Compass elements for your enjoyment :)

## tilt

I recently made a couple of compasses that I was rather pleased with - one for my Mountain Realms map and one for my Crows Feet  map. 
So I thought I would share them with the guild and I threw in a couple more now I was at it anyway... plan to make some more and put up here as time permits  :Smile: 

Feel free to use them non-commercially but ask if it is commercially  :Smile:  
(I do have them in a larger version also if needed)

enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## bambua

Nice work!

Gave you some rep on it!

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff Tilt, thx for sharing!

----------


## tilt

So inspiration hit me and I had to make one more...   :Smile:

----------


## Aval Penworth

Awsome. I never get around to making those and seeing as you do it so well, I need never tax myself!

----------


## tilt

put your feet up and relax Aval, I got you covered  :Wink:   ... and thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Katto

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Aval Penworth

> put your feet up and relax Aval, I got you covered   ... and thanks


If you have something that would suit my Naerth world map, I would be very grateful.  :Razz:

----------


## tilt

Try looking at this one Aval , maybe that will fit?  :Smile:

----------


## Djekspek

thx for sharing, cool stuff! cannot yet rep ye again tho  :Frown:

----------


## tilt

most welcome djekspek - and its the thought that counts  :Smile: 

and here is one more  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

Hey these are cool!

----------


## tilt

thank you - feel free to come with requests  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

And here is a simple one for black and white maps  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Very nice indeed! Have some rep. Thanks for contributing, Tilt!

----------


## tilt

thanks ravells  :Smile: 

So, just needed a short break from studying for my exam - so I threw together another compass  :Smile:

----------


## Natai

These are awesome!
Since you're taking requests, maybe you can come up with something using this graphic. It's an image I created for an older version of my game, and I've been trying to turn it into a good compass for my WIP map http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...l=1#post112631
Here's the image:

----------


## Diamond

Those are cool, tilt, especially that black and red one and the green and gold guitar-pick looking one.  

I can't rep you again so soon after repping the Mountain Realms, but the sentiment is there.   :Very Happy:

----------


## tilt

@Natai - I'm sure I can cook up something ... just have to finish my exam starting in... eh... 5 hours  :Wink: 
@Diamond - thanks a bunch  :Smile:

----------


## Gidde

Been waiting to post until I could rep you again, tilt, but I still can't and I had to say thanks for posting these. I'm always at a loss when it comes time for the compass, and these give great inspiration!

----------


## tilt

thank you very much for those kind words  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

Another compass - black abstract style  :Smile:

----------


## LonewandererD

Whoa Tilt these are cool, repped. Is there a special technique you do to create these? My compass needs some updating.

-D-

----------


## tilt

thanks, no - no special technique - I just get an idea and start working, usually start with north and work my way around - first the big ones, then smaller - then fillings  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Hey Tilt, mind if I post one I made here?

----------


## tilt

Diamond my friend... no I don't - but, you should post it as png-24 with transparent background instead  :Smile:

----------


## Sinastir

Awesome!  Thanks for the compass.  I snagged the abstract black one that was posted a few posts above.  They all look great though!

----------


## tilt

thanks Sinastir, glad you liked them  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

> Diamond my friend... no I don't - but, you should post it as png-24 with transparent background instead


I will bear that in mind for the future.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Rythal

thanks a ton for these!

----------


## altasilvapuer

I love these, Tilt!  I think my favourite, so far, is the fragmented black one.  It's really brewing ideas in my head - now to see if I can drag anything out of those ideas.

Beautiful work, and duly repped.

-asp

----------


## tilt

thanks rythal and alta for the kind words - and I'm glad to inspire as well as create  :Wink:

----------


## tilt

Another compass hits the thread  :Smile:

----------


## steelstiletto

I think that this might be my favorite thread! I'd just been using the defaults that came with CC3.

----------


## tilt

thank you very much... I'm glad you can use them  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

Felt like playing around a little and though  why not add another compass to the collection   :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Nice, I should drop the flame-breathing skull I made for my challenge map right in the middle  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

there is allways room for a flame breathing skull  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

I had forgotten that I had to make a compass for Natai - so here it goes: a proteus spiral compass  :Smile:

----------


## nill

Nice, I think that I'll use yellow one on page two. Thanks for sharing, take some Rep!

----------


## Natai

Very Cool! Thanks, I'll add it to the map and post the latest WIP soon.

----------


## TheSilentOne

Your compasses are great tilt. I want to make my own collection, see how that works out. Do you use Illustrator or Photoshop? I find it easier to work with Illustrator on this kind of task.
What do you think?

----------


## tilt

Actually I work with both - but photoshop is my favorite program - cause I learned that several years before illustrator. Illustrator does however have the advantage of true scalability  :Smile:

----------


## Seretur

These are awesome!  Makes me want to try...

I'd rep you, but my influence would be minimal.

----------


## tilt

you can only give out points when you have 10+ yourself - but I think I speak for all inhere that rep is always nice no matter if points are attached or not  :Wink:

----------


## Gidde

agreed ... it's a nice warm fuzzy even if no points are attached. so rep away!

----------


## hohum

Oh! So that's why no one ever gets any points from me. Bummer, I'll need to do something truly amazing to get myself more rep so that my rep will actually mean something.

----------


## Aval Penworth

> Oh! So that's why no one ever gets any points from me. Bummer, I'll need to do something truly amazing to get myself more rep so that my rep will actually mean something.


Whack! 
now your rep will stick.

----------


## tilt

> Whack! now your rep will stick.


aww aval - you're such a nice guy  :Smile:

----------


## hohum

Mmmm! Sticky rep.

----------


## tilt

So, holidays are over (almost) and what better way to start working again than to make a beautiful compass - please enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## mearrin69

Nice. When I look at it I see playing card elements...spade, club. Might be interesting to do a variant with card suit symbols. Could use it on maps for Deadlands (or Wonderland!) LOL. Thanks for sharing.
M

----------


## tilt

hmmmm ... nice idea - I just might do that - I usually just doodle when making compasses  :Wink:

----------


## arakish

And for those who may want to use it, here is the compass rose I made for my current WIP: Urtopis





Both have alpha channeling.

rmfr

----------


## Jaxilon

Tilt, I really like that last one, it's sweet. When you doodle these do you usually just doodle one arrow and then duplicate/rotate to create the rest? I mean I can doodle pretty straight but it won't be perfectly balanced like that. Or do you digitally doodle? Hehe, sounds like didgeridoo.

----------


## tilt

thanks  :Smile: 
I digitally doodle - so when I've created the first part of the compass its copy and rotate - and then I work on the next part, and sometimes I have to go back and change something when the whole doesn't look right  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

just a quick one  :Smile:

----------


## liciobruno

Great works!!! Thank you for share them with us.

----------


## Mateus090985

Great work. congratulations and thank you for your effort.

----------


## Mateus090985

One +- side question. Does anyone knows were I can find diferent Scale bars? My search has not being much frutifereous...

----------


## daeVArt

hey, I would like to share my Compass as well if you dont mind.. 

Compass rose : Wyvern


Compass Rose : LuminouStellar


Compass Rose : Antique


Compass Rose : Steampunk


feel free for use under CC term (NC-SA)

----------


## Redrobes

Really awesome !

----------


## jtougas

Wow these are great !!

----------


## Bogie

Snagged them!  Thanks!

----------


## anomiecoalition

snagged and repped...is it possible to get the "lumina" one without the "lumina"?

----------


## daeVArt

sure, I'll upload that one without "lumina on it"

----------


## daeVArt

here Another Compass I've Created This Morning !

Compass Rose : Swirl


Compass ROse : Red Crusade


Compass Rose : Rebornism


Compass Rose : Futurista


Compass Rose : I - For Power


Feel free for Use Under Creative Common Term (NC - SA) 2012

-daeVArt

----------


## Lukc

Very pretty work!  :Smile:  What program are you working in?

----------


## daeVArt

Just Using Photoshop ^^, btw I'm currently working on Tutorial on How to create a compass like that since lot's of my friend from deviantArt and RL ask me.  :Smile:  will upload later when it's done

----------


## daeVArt

@anomiecoalition here's the LuminouStellar, without Lumina on it



please enjoys

----------


## anomiecoalition

thanks man...i'm sure it will find its way into my al-qadim maps in the future

----------


## tilt

sure daeVart feel free to upload  :Wink:  ... nice looking stuff, have some rep for sharing KAZAAAAAM!  :Smile:

----------


## daeVArt

thanks Tilt, I've just created the tutorial of Making those compass, here

^^ thanks for the rep as well ^^

-daeVArt

----------


## daeVArt

Hey, I've just Created Another Compass Rose...

Compass Rose : The Power Of Love


Feel free for use Under Creaticve Common Term (NC-SA) 2012

-daeVArt

----------


## Chlodowech

I've made another compass rose (hand-drawn, which means that the circle's not perfectly round  :Wink:  ), heavily decorated:

----------

